# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  SUKRA femelle croisée Teckel 3 ans 11 kg (refuge de Bečej, Serbie) Nobodys dog Fr

## Kéline

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* SUKRA
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle







 *SUKRA (dit Soukra)*
*Race apparentée : croisée Teckel poils longs*
*Femelle 11 kg et 32 cm au garrot*
*Née 02-04-2019*
*Arrivée au refuge : 15-11-2021*
*Test dirofilariose : négatif*

*SUKRA est une crème <3 C'est une magnifique croisée teckel avec des poils longs. Elle est d'une douceur incroyable, sociable avec tous. Elle cherche une famille calme, sans enfant. Elle pourrait vivre en appartement avec ascenseur sans problème. Pas d'escaliers !* 

Elle se trouve au refuge de Bečej en Serbie. Adoption en France, Belgique ou Suisse.
Frais dadoption : 250  (identifiée, stérilisée, vaccinée, titrage anti-rabique, dépistage dirofilariose, passeport, certificat sanitaire, rapatriement et première visite vétérinaire en France).
Test chat et enfant : non réalisables.

Formulaire dadoption à remplir : http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/cont...-adoption.html

_> Contact_ : nobodysdog@hotmail.fr
_> Lien vers notre site internet_ : http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com
_> Partage de son album Facebook_ : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...82054945252141

Test avec les chats non réalisable, mais ici un album de nos adoptés avec des chats et rongeurs : 
https://www.facebook.com/15156801830...75565855901087

Pourquoi *Risque de Mort ?* (Attention photos sensibles) :
http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/page...chiens-serbes/

----------


## chupachup

Sukra est la douceur incarnée... qui posera enfin ses yeux sur elle ?

----------


## chupachup

Sukra est enfin réservée  ::

----------


## kukuss

GÉNIAL !!!!

----------

